# power outage



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

Could use some personal experience from other members here. Last night the power went out for 7 hrs. I'm worried about the XP3 on my 80 gal. It started right backup at 4 am but it made the water slightly cloudy (dead bacteria?). The tank is pretty clear now. I added stability to help the bacteria because I've read about the stagnant water in the filter turning toxic after a few hours and killing them off. The fish seem okay so I'd rather not take any further risks like cleaning out the filter, but will if it is necessary. Tank is moderately planted and on the border of being overstocked. My other tanks are a 5gal rcs tank with sponge and a 40 gal with platties, snails and a red lizard pleco with a sponge and hob filter. Any advice would be greatly appreciated, thanks. Luis


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I've accidentally left my canisters filters off over night before. Plugged them back in when I woke up and didn't have a problem. Not sure how long it actually takes for BB to die from lack of oxygen but in my experience over 8 hrs had no affect. Just keep an eye out for strange behavior in your fish and of course test the water to make sure all the parameters are normal. Hope this helps and good luck.


----------

